# Shrimp Skin Sticking?



## Ms. Roxie (May 30, 2007)

Recently, my husband purchased a barrel smoker w/offset fire box.  We used it for the first time tonight.  The pork and beef was superb.  The shrimp had great flavor, but the skins stuck.  Was the grill too hot?  Did we cook too long?  Please advise.  Thank you.


----------



## Katie H (May 30, 2007)

Oh, Ms. Roxie, I don't have an answer to your query, but I'm sure someone will provide the information soon.


----------



## Dove (May 30, 2007)

*Uncle Bob..You are needed here!!*


----------



## kitchenelf (May 30, 2007)

Well, did you coat the grills with oil?  I'd say they just needed to be tossed in a bit of oil and they probably cooked too long.  How long did you cook them?  How big were they?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 31, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Well, did you coat the grills with oil? I'd say they just needed to be tossed in a bit of oil and they probably cooked too long. How long did you cook them? How big were they?


 
Miss Roxie...

Miss Elf is on to something here. Make sure your grill surface is clean and hot and well oiled just prior to placing the shrimp on the grill. Lightly Coat the shrimp themselves in an oil. Over a medium hot fire they will cook quickly....
Depending on size 3 to 5 minutes. Baste frequently with a mixture of lemon/lime,and  butter/oil. Shrimp are very delicate so the key is to not over cook them. When grilling shrimp, I find the larger sizes work best...

Have fun and Enjoy!


----------



## obiwan9962 (May 31, 2007)

by skin i am guessing you mean the shells?
if so, did the shrimp shells stick to the grate or to the shrimp?
if it was actually the shrimp themselves, might i suggest using a non-stick spray
if the shells are sticking to the grate, that is merely an inconvenience
if the shells are sticking to the shrimp themselves just loosen the shell from the flesh before smoking
good luck


----------



## Charleysaunt (May 31, 2007)

Were you grilling over direct heat or smoking using the side firebox. Fish type things need for the grill to be scrupulously clean and then oiled. I'm also not clear about what stuck where.


----------



## Robo410 (May 31, 2007)

too long on the heat


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2007)

I'd try smoking with the shells off and only for a short time.  Shrimp cook very fast and need little smoke.


----------



## jminion (May 31, 2007)

I like to use a grill basket for shrimp and veggies makes it easier than cooking on grate.

Jim


----------

